# Aga Khan Letters Stage Ii



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey guys,I just got the letter for stage II of the AGA KHAN process.I just wanted to know what you guys have for extra-curriculars and how your gonna fill them.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I actually didn't get mine yet but I heard from someone who did get it that the cut off was 64% for the sciences, right? I think based on that I should get it, idk. Maybe later this week. What is your interview date and deadline for submitting reference letter and documents? Anyone else who has gotten it or not gotten it?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Don't worry adenosine,I'm and international student therefore i git my result before national studnets (SAT 1 basis). The last date written is August 15 for submition.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

I got mine too yesterday. I have no idea how to go about filling this extracurricular form


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Got mine too yesterday.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Subhan if you don't mind, which city are you in? PM me if you're not comfortable. I'm from Lahore and I'm freaking the **** out now I didn't get it today either, but maybe it's a Sunday so idk. I hope I get it tomorrow. The point is, I don't think my entry test was THAT bad that I couldn't even get 64%..... o_o


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't worry. I am currently in Abu Dhabi, UAE. I applied as a foreign student (using SAT 1) so that's why I guess the interview call came early. For people who gave the test the call comes somewhere in start of August (again a guess). None of my friends who gave the test got a call yet.

- - - Updated - - -

Those who gave SAT 1, what were your scores? Mine was 1480.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

So guys how many extracurriculars do you have,and do you guys know what day the interview will be. Also, Subhan, will they do an interview in Dubai?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Anddd I got my Stage II form too lol. Thank God. But not the interview letter yet, it says that it'll be emailed to me. Anyway, this stage II form is one ugly looking form haha.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Anddd I got my Stage II form too lol. Thank God. But not the interview letter yet, it says that it'll be emailed to me. Anyway, this stage II form is one ugly looking form haha.


 congrats! And yeah this form is a chore


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

So how many of the 4 pages did you guys fill with extracurriculars? Also do we send copies of our o lvl marks or the original certificate


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

lol I don't even enough to fill 2 pages in all honesty. What about u?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Same....It seems daunting ,the fact that there are 4 pages.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a relief. I was worried there will be among you those who'd be attaching extra papers too haha.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Have you completed all the forms?And do you know when the interview is?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

No clue about the interview. For the forms just the first few pages, the extra curricular part is left, reference forms too.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

My interview is this Saturday. Wish me luck


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Omg best of luck man! I hope you do great. And while this may seem utterly impolite to some, but a very humble request, regardless of how your interview goes, will you be kind enough to come back here and give us all a description of how it went? Of course if they make you agree to not tell anyone else then by all means don't lol. And not just you but anyone who has an interview should do it this year, including myself. If not for fellow candidates, then at least for future candidates as a service.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Best of luck to you! Hope it goes great. I am having mine next Friday.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

adenosine said:


> Omg best of luck man! I hope you do great. And while this may seem utterly impolite to some, but a very humble request, regardless of how your interview goes, will you be kind enough to come back here and give us all a description of how it went? Of course if they make you agree to not tell anyone else then by all means don't lol. And not just you but anyone who has an interview should do it this year, including myself. If not for fellow candidates, then at least for future candidates as a service.


 Will do. And thanks all


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

What how did you guys get message for interview i haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

How did you guys get told about the interview date? Did he ask you if you are in Pakistan or not?

- - - Updated - - -

Mallick658 what kind of stupidity does it take to not press the Shift key for that second "i" in the title.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey adenosine, you have a nice username. Coincidentally, Adenosine is also my least favourite ribonucleoside.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys i got 1480 in my SAT 1. They asked me send it again. Is it enough?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh sorry, i meant 1460. Lol. I keep getting confused between my actual SAT 1 score which is 1460 and my fake SAT 1 score which, mind you dont forget, is 1480

- - - Updated - - -

mdaiem youre too nice for me to say anything about you


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Sceptilenite said:


> How did you guys get told about the interview date? Did he ask you if you are in Pakistan or not?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, and for MALLICK658, I think what happened was that he wrote the title as "aga khan letters stage ii" (or at least "ii" for sure), but this forum capitalizes each word's first letter when we make a threat, so by default it made it Aga Khan Letters Stage Ii. 

And fake sat score whaa..? went over my head.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

To those who have interview-------good luck,inshallah you'll do great. Also did you guys get confirmation by email?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MALLICK658 said:


> To those who have interview-------good luck,inshallah you'll do great. Also did you guys get confirmation by email?


 no the appointment letter came with the application form


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

So how'd it go guys


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

I guess we'll find out in September


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

When will they release final selection?And also how hopefully are you guys


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MALLICK658 said:


> When will they release final selection?And also how hopefully are you guys


 Mid Of October. And I'm not sure. Don't want to get my hopes up too much. Wbu?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Well I haven't had my interview yet and they've told me it'll be on Skype soI don't know what to think honestly.But other than that I'm hopeful.Did you have a positive experience with your interview?


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MALLICK658 said:


> Well I haven't had my interview yet and they've told me it'll be on Skype soI don't know what to think honestly.But other than that I'm hopeful.Did you have a positive experience with your interview?


 it went good. But like i said, don't want to get up my hopesbtoo much


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

We'll all get in inshaAllah


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MALLICK658 said:


> We'll all get in inshaAllah


 IA


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

*Halp Plis*

Hey guys. For those who did the interview, how was it. (Only if you want) could you give some heads up or some details or something. And who still didnt do the interview yet?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey dude did you have yours? I haven't had mine yet so I'm also worried


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mine is after Eid.


----------



## rquesta (Aug 29, 2017)

remo123 said:


> Mine is after Eid.


Have you received your appointment email for the interview?


----------



## naimal (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a couple of questions regarding the admission procedure this year. 
Firstly, are the decisions coming out mid october as that was what i was informed by the university staff during my interview. 
Secondly, are all three decisions dispatched on the same day (Waistlisted, rejection, acceptance) 
Lastly, do we have to give the MDCAT each year everytime you apply to a college in that particular year even if it's a private college taking it's own test, for the sake of PMDC requirements. 
Anyone who has been accepted, can they post a picture of the package they send? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Sup guys, I'm new to this medstudentz thing but I'd like to join in on this aswell.My interview went fine and all but I was just darn wondering if they'll be focusing more on our extra-curriculars/interview or our test scores now that we're done with the first stage. Peace and love mon Amis.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

NasirJamshed said:


> Sup guys, I'm new to this medstudentz thing but I'd like to join in on this aswell.My interview went fine and all but I was just darn wondering if they'll be focusing more on our extra-curriculars/interview or our test scores now that we're done with the first stage. Peace and love mon Amis.


From what I have heard interview and extra-curriculars are almost everything. Many people with near perfect grades couldn't get in while others with moderate grades got in. :/


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Is that something you heard from everyone or were those just isolated cases?


----------



## naimal (Sep 1, 2017)

Not isolated unfortunately. Your admission is based mostly on your interviews. I've had seniors with straight A*s get rejected for people who had relatively good interviews with good ECs but relatively okay grades. Does anyone have any idea about when they'll release their decisions?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

A person I know got straight 9 A*s in O Levels and straight 5 A*s in A levels along with a lot of extra-curriculars but got rejected by Aga Khan.
At my internship one of the houseofficers told me about her friend who got 1 A and 2 B s and had a few few extra-curriculars. She got accepted by AKU.
I would say interview plays 95% part in the admission process.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Yup I'd say stress is more on the Interview/EC's now. Academically they've already shortlisted 3000 people to the best 300.:thumbsup:


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow....So I guess it's a waiting game now till-what-October?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mid october.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Damn apples that's a long wait. :!:


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

BernieSandals said:


> Yup I'd say stress is more on the Interview/EC's now. Academically they've already shortlisted 3000 people to the best 300.


How do you know they shortlist 300?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

They shortlisted 300 for interview out of 3000 students who applied but only 100-125 get selected finally. My first interviewer told me this.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

I hear the same.But do you know how many students get in every year(the exact number) Cuz I hear different numbers from different sources and never sumthin' thaz fixed:?


----------



## naimal (Sep 1, 2017)

Last year they went through the waiting list and had to call people who were rejected because they didn't have enough people accept. 
Pretty sure they accept around 100 and a 15-20 on waiting list.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Woop-de-doo . :woot: Have anyone of you seen the dorm rooms and do you guyz know about the sporting facilities? They hardly show anything on the website.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

GUYS PEOPLE ARE SAYING THAT THEY'RE STARING TO GET REJECTIONS!!! DID YOU GUYS GET ANY EMAILS?!:woot:


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

NO WAY. :|


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

NasirJamshed, how exactly do you know? How many people are saying and where?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

I doubt they'd get letters so early, what's your source?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Last year the letters started coming in the third week of October. :/


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Siblings friend told me that he got his rejection on the basis of bad interview


----------



## yousaf (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I asked Aku admission office. They are still saying that acceptances/rejections will be couriered to students after mid october. How did ur interviews go?


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Hmm well I guess what he said wasn't true, anyway it went fine


----------



## yousaf (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok and what was the duration of your interviews?


----------



## kharoon704 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey, who here is applying to aku with an undergraduate degree(bachelors). I am in the USA currently pursing a bachelors in engineering and will be submitting the MCAT in a couple of years when I apply. Just wanting some tips, but how many extra ciriculars should we have? Any ec better than others? Like i will have a good amount of volunteering hours from a hospital and some small organizations in my state. Would that be sufficient or should there be more? How is the interview like? What do they ask? What are they expecting? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Guys did you send your IBCC to AKU? They said they wanted if by the 29th of September


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Wait really?


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Previous years they took it until December and it wasn't a problem and I'm sure it won't be a problem this year either but the key dates under the prospectus shows 29th September as last date to submit higher secondary school certificate


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

NasirJamshed said:


> Previous years they took it until December and it wasn't a problem and I'm sure it won't be a problem this year either but the key dates under the prospectus shows 29th September as last date to submit higher secondary school certificate


You scared the life out of me when you said "IBCC". It's the HSSC that they want by 29th September. The IBCC EQUIVALENCE on the other hand is needed only upon selection/admission.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Well I only have a provisional equivalence for A Level. :/ Guess will call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

*Insert you are fake news*


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Heh bernie.So they need the ibcc by what date exactly? Because I haven't even started doing it.And the hssc is our school marks or A levels?


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

Hahahahah

- - - Updated - - -



NasirJamshed said:


> Heh bernie.So they need the ibcc by what date exactly? Because I haven't even started doing it.And the hssc is our school marks or A levels?


Wait you thought that the deadline for giving in the ibcc was 29th september and you haven't even started it:thumbsup:. And HSSC is your Final Highschool Marks but you can use your A Levels. They're equivalent.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Jeez :? Scepilenite if you would read my follow up comment you would see that I said they usually accepted it up til December so that's why I haven't started.:thumbsup: And yeah thanks I was kinda confused so I sent both anyway, I think ,however, I did better,relatively, in A levels.


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

Anybody here who applied on local seat?


----------

